# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for April 2009

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Go Diving


Advanced Task - Ride a Cloud

----------


## hellohihello

This is going to be awesome!

----------


## John11

I ended up riding a cloud while I was doing the Great Lighthouse task of the year.  That was a few weeks ago though.

I'm going to try to ride a cloud and then dive off it into some body of water.

----------


## John11

I got it last night.  It's the first lucid I've had in a week.  I ended up doing a backwards dive out of the water and into the sky.  It was actually very cool.  I'm not sure if my could one counts or not since I did it in 3rd person.

The task parts are in blue.

I WILD’d.
I was getting some spinach for my mom since she asked for some.  I knew it was just a dream, but it felt more like HH, so I just went along with it for a bit.  At some point that faded.

I DEILD’d.  I couldn’t tell If I was dreaming though or just in my bed.  I bit my tongue and it didn’t hurt.  I got up and tried to get visuals to form.  I tried opening my eyes, and for the first time, it actually worked… for a second.  Then the dream visuals faded again.  I felt, banged on, and licked the walls, but I just couldn’t get visuals to form.  I got snapped back to my bed.

I DEILD’d.  I was now in a SAM’s Club.  There were two DCs there and one suggested that I conjure up a bunch of girls so we can have an orgy.  I’m hesitant because I want to do the task of the month, but I decide why not.  I try, but I can’t get any girls to appear.  Then a funny thought occurred to me.  What if I could get Cloud from DV to appear.  I was wondering if I could get him to give me a piggyback ride if that would count as “riding a cloud”. Lol.  The dream faded though.

I DEILD’d again.  This time the LD started on my futon in my living room.  I could see from the start this time, but things were still hazy.  I went into the bathroom and crawled into the mirror.  Like usual it felt like going through water.  I tried to get myself to appear in the sky near some clouds, but it just felt like I was underwater.  I looked up and I could see the surface way up above.

Previously, my plan to complete the tasks of the month was to ride on a cloud and then dive off into the water.  I decided I’d just do it backwards.  I would dive backwards out of the water and land on a cloud and ride it.  I shot out of the water and into the sky, but when I got up there, I couldn’t find a cloud to land on.  I could see some large ones in the distance, but no small ones around me.  Then there was some sort of transition to my bedroom.  I remember that the transition made a lot of sense in the dream world since it tied the sky to my bedroom through some thoughts in my head, but I can’t recall now how they were tied together.

I decided I needed to get back outside to find a cloud.  I pushed my blinds aside and opened the window.  I went outside, but I found it really tough to walk.  I looked down to find my feet tangled in some sort of barbed wire that was covering the ground.  I spent a second looking around at the area outside my apartment.  There were flowers everywhere and it was a beautiful day.  I made sure I really took in how real it was.  I don’t do that enough.  I then flew straight up at high speed, but then the dream faded.

I DEILD’d again.  I went into my bathroom and through the mirror while trying to imagine myself in the sky again.  It sort of worked this time, but I was now seeing myself in 3rd person and I looked all blocky like old 3d animation.  I got myself onto a small cloud and I was riding it like a surfboard for a  bit before the dream faded.  It felt odd watching myself.  It didn’t really feel like me.

----------


## hellohihello

Congrats!

----------


## iadr

*High In The Air On A Platform - Walking Out On These Clouds Then Boarding This Cloud Shaped Like A Space Ship (WILD)* 
I am up really high on this platform while aware that I am dreaming where I am unable to see anything at first, although I can sense that I am really high.  When I notice that there are clouds all around me, I take off walking across the clouds.  They feel sort of like pillows and hold me up.  I walk over these clouds until I come to this one cloud that looks different than the other clouds as it is shaped like a jet.  I walk into this cloud and sit down in this seat.  

Suddenly the wife is in the seat next to me (where did she come from?) handing me this seat belt and making sure I put it on.  She then fastens her seat belt, after which we take off flying really fast.  I am glad that she had me put my seat belt on at this point.  We are going so fast that I feel out of control and am gasping for air.  Finally the cloud slows down and I am able to control where we are going simply by thinking about which way I would like to go.  I take us down where we are able to see the ground and then maneuver us to the right and left before heading back up into the air.

----------


## panta-rei

Good job everyone so far!

Keep it up!  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Have fun guys  ::D:

----------


## Robot_Butler

Really great task ideas!  I'm really excited to go exploring the mysterious dream-oceans.  I'm doing these both tonight  ::D:

----------


## ca1um132

I'll give this one a shot...

I think I could do the diving one not to sure about the clouds. But I'll try both.

----------


## Apokalypsis

John11 stole my idea.  :Sad: 
I'll do it the next time i'm lucid.  :smiley:

----------


## John11

> John11 stole my idea. 
> I'll do it the next time i'm lucid.



Well it didn't quite work out for me.  Maybe you'll have better luck.

----------


## Massacre

Hi Im new to these forums but I have been reading them for about a year. I only now decided to register as for the first time ever I completed the task of the month. I took a nap during the day(which is stange because I usually find it hard to sleep during the day) and this happened:

I woke up in an usual place that was sort of like a diner. The lady at the Counter  asked me if I would like cofee over and over again. For some reason I just ignored her and walked out. I walked out and saw some gas pumps near the diner. Suddenly the sound of tires screeching filled my ears as a small pick up truck slammed into the pumps and a huge fireball engulfed me. I screamed in terror(not lucid yet). But when the fireball cleared everything was back to normal, the gas pumps were fixed an I was fine.

At this point I decided things were certainly not normal. I did a quick finger through the palm RC and lo and behold my finger slipped right through my palm. The very first thing I did was fly high up into the air, just to feel the rush of the cold wind against my face. It was amazing.  While high up there, I rememberedthe task of the month and quickly fixated myself on a cloud in  the distance. I launched myself on to it. I quickly grabbed hold of the fluffy antennae like things jutting from the top. The cloud acted like a bull. It shook itself all around trying to throw my off. Eventually I got control and went soaring throw the air.

Yeeeehaaaww!!! I roared at the top of my lungs. That was until my logical brain realised I was floating on a mass of water vapour. I fell right through it and hit the ground with a thump. I was soaking wet but really happy with my accomplishment.

----------


## Higurashi

> Basic Task - Go Diving



It feels so amazing when you're underwater in a dream...plus the benefit of never having to resurface. 

Can't wait to try it out  :smiley:

----------


## capoopy

Oh darn i had a dream about diving a few days ago, not lucid but still cool, ill try my best but i gaurantee nothing

----------


## Hazel

These sound pretty cool; Much better than last month's.  ::D: 

But what exactly is meant by "go diving?" Scuba diving, sky diving, cliff diving, diving off a diving board?

----------


## Falsn

Yeah, I have the same question has Hazel. Could we go sky diving or what kind of diving to be exact?

----------


## panta-rei

It says diving.

Do whatever kind of diving you want.

Good luck, everyone!

----------


## Robot_Butler

> I launched myself on to it. I quickly grabbed hold of the fluffy antennae like things jutting from the top. The cloud acted like a bull. It shook itself all around trying to throw my off. Eventually I got control and went soaring throw the air.
> 
> Yeeeehaaaww!!! I roared at the top of my lungs.



Cloud rodeo!  I like it  ::D:   I think this is going to be a good month.  How could you not have fun with these tasks?

----------


## Tarsso

Wow, Must be amazing complete these tasks, I'll try tonight!^^

----------


## Hazel

> It says diving.
> 
> Do whatever kind of diving you want.
> 
> Good luck, everyone!



'Kay, cool. I'll probably do whichever is the most accessible at the time.

----------


## allensig3654

I am going to try this tonight. I have been using Mild before bed and it has been giving great results.

----------


## Desert Claw

sweeet im riding a cloud for sure
just have to find a way to get on one

----------


## TunaSammich

I think I'll try this one... gonna ride a cloud!  ::D:

----------


## hellohihello

I did try this but  I didn't put it in my Dream Journal. There were some clouds in the sky which sparked my memory. Do the task! I couldn't fly for some reason. Next time, next time I will succeed!

----------


## KingYoshi

I have a phobia of unknown depths/extremely deep water  :Sad:   I think I could go diving in a semi shallow reef though. Maybe I'll visit the Great Barrier Reef. I should be ok up to about 40 meters. I just hope I don't freak out and it turns into a bottomless abyss!

----------


## John11

> I have a phobia of unknown depths/extremely deep water   I think I could go diving in a semi shallow reef though. Maybe I'll visit the Great Barrier Reef. I should be ok up to about 40 meters. I just hope I don't freak out and it turns into a bottomless abyss!



You could always just go skydiving.

----------


## JET73L

This is great! I love diving in dreams, and I don;t recall ever riding a cloud, but if I manage to lucid and remember this at the same time, that will be cool!

----------


## inyourdreams

That's a lot of DEILD's
Cool!

----------


## ca1um132

I've never been underwater in a dream so I'm looking forward to trying this. 

I'm doing a WBTB tonight so hopefully I will.

----------


## stasik50

Wow, lol! Riding a cloud sounds like a lot of fun =)

If I ever become lucid during the month, I will be sure to attempt the task  :tongue2:

----------


## Creation X

> These sound pretty cool; Much better than last month's. 
> 
> But what exactly is meant by "go diving?" Scuba diving, sky diving, cliff diving, diving off a diving board?



I'm going to do them all  :smiley:  sky dive onto a cliff, then take my parachute off, put some scuba gear on and cliff dive off the cliff with a diving board, diving into the water and going scuba diving  :smiley:

----------


## Robot_Butler

This task is definitely on my mind.  I had a non-lucid last night about sailing on the open ocean and exploring some underwater ruins that were converted into a dock.  It was very cool, but not lucid.

----------


## bois

This morning I had a very long LD  :boogie: . In one location I was in a building and right outside the building there was a little lake. I reminded the task of the month and then jumped in the lake.
I reached the bottom of the lake very soon, I could breath but I couldn't see anything because it was very dark. There was a constant movement in the water, and I wasn't able to coordinate my movements. I wanted to rise up but I couldn't, I was stuck on that location. And soon the dream was over.

----------


## ca1um132

> I knew I was dreaming so I was thinking about something fun to do. I was thinking about trying to teleport to another country or something. Then I remembered, the lucid task of the month. Which was diving, so I walked towards a door that seemed to appear from nowhere. I walked through imagining I was on a plane so I could dive off. I then appeared on a private jet. A guy came up to me and said "I think you should sit down". I said "hell no". He then walked away, I looked out of a window and saw we were above the ocean. I walked towards the jet door. I opened it had a huge gust of wind that nearerly through me off, but I didn't fall. So I took a deep breath, looked down at the water, I then dived of the plane and the drop seemed to take an eternity. Eventually I hit the water, this was the first time I was underwater in a dream. It felt amazing and I knew I didn't have to surface. I started to swim around, looking at the underwater plants and the fish. When suddenly I got pushed from behind. It was a dolphin who seemed like it wanted to play. I grabbed onto it's fin and it started to swim. It took me up to the surface and I looked out around me and saw the sun glaring back at me



Hope it count's. It's an excerpt from my Dream Journal. Had some good fun under the water.

Going to try the cloud task when I get a chance.

----------


## zezu

go driving - peace of cake - i got all my dc mates got in my car drove them to the mall , remembered i only had a provisional license and ergo no insurance , so we ditched the car and got a taxi home.

this failed to get my atention and swiftly lost lucidity for a while still working on the cloud thing though ....

lawl i only just realised its diving not driving my bad (red face)

----------


## funeralhall

I failed to do this.

In my last lucid, ( about 2 days ago ) I looked up to the sky and tried to fly since I wanted to do the Task of riding a cloud, but I couldn't  :Sad:  But, I remembered that earlyer, I saw someone riding a cloud. So, I looked for him, and when I saw him, I asked him if I can ride it and he said " No, you must train in the ways of the ninja to have it" Then, I said to myself this is retarded, so , I woke myself up.

I will try again today!

----------


## TunaSammich

> I failed to do this.
> 
> In my last lucid, ( about 2 days ago ) I looked up to the sky and tried to fly since I wanted to do the Task of riding a cloud, but I couldn't  But, I remembered that earlyer, I saw someone riding a cloud. So, I looked for him, and when I saw him, I asked him if I can ride it and he said " No, you must train in the ways of the ninja to have it" Then, I said to myself this is retarded, so , I woke myself up.
> 
> I will try again today!



From what I hear, it's usually a better idea to TELL dream characters what you want them to do.

----------


## ptmb

I don't know if this can be called a failed attempt, or just not an attempt at all, but basically this happened:





> (...)
> After what it felt like an entire afternoon in a lucid dream, I was near my old house at night. That house is close to the beach, and as it was a bored lucid, I think:
> - I'm wasting my dream here, what should I do?... Oh, wait, the Task of The Month! It was... diving. Oh wait, that is easy, I am close to the sea right now.
> Then I see a celebrity in there (Jos&#233; Diogo Quintela, an actor from the Smelly Cat comedy sketches), and go meet him, totally forgetting the dream tasks.
> (...)



If this counts as a failed attempt, then yay! I made my first attempt at a lucid task and failed!  :boogie:

----------


## legonut4

YAY i did the cloud task ::D: 

I was near a ver muddy river. I told my friend to do an RC and then i did one myself. I was dreaming and everything got much clearer. I wanted to go swimming but then saw teh clouds and remembered the taske of the month. I flew up and hopped on a small grey cloud a little bigger then i was. IT was trying to fling me off but it would not let it. I went up higher and higher reaching space! I flew still on the cloud to the moon were we met some aliens who were having a tea party  ::?:  then the dream faded and i woke up. 

hope that counts  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Basic task for me.  Maybe this will incentivise me to get my ass together and make the badges  :tongue2: 

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
*Flying and Sex Together* I was in high school and was getting picked on by people who were actually my friends.  I was getting pissed off so I locked them up in painful joint locks and threw them.  I walked away, confident that they wouldn't dare follow me.  I went into the bathroom to get tot he other side of the hallway, but then realized that I didn't know where my class was.

That immediately made me lucid.  I tried flying to the end fo the hallway, but I fell twice before finally floating gently in the air.  I floated down the hallway and Christa Papachakis was there so I landed and started fooling around with her.  
*Spoiler* for _Naughty bits_: 



She was amazingly flexible and spread her legs into a split.  I took myself out of my pants and she started to suck on it and lick it.

Quickly I entered her and started having sex with her.  We were up high, on the 20th story of a building or something and I thought it would be fun to jump.  I pushed both of us over the edge and never stopped having sex, even after we crash landed. 

We had landed near a small cliff leading to a lake.  I remembered the basic task of the month and picked her up and together we dove into the lake.  It was warm, but pitch black so I brought us up and flew out of the water quickly so that I didn't wake up.

Still having sex, we flew over a crowded party.


  I looked in the lake again, and there was a body floating in it.  I now had the memory that I had done that.  I had been a hired hitman.

I then had a false awakening where I was sleeping up high,  like on top of a counter, and realized that I had a washer and dryer.  The washer was broken, but nothing that I couldn't fix and the dryer was small, but functional.

The washer and dryer came from yesterday where I decided to wash my clothes by hand to save money / electricity.

----------


## hellohihello

Does diving off my roof count? I don't think I hit the ground though. If it counts I'll write in my DJ. I am pretty lazy this week.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

I've had diving dreams nonL before, most of which, I beleive, had some cartoonish thing involved in them.  Some parts did creep me out.  When it got all dark.

----------


## KingYoshi

Well here is my basic task attempt. Even if it counts I'm going to attempt it again and hopefully get better results. Here is the dream....


April 3, 2009
*Lucid Dream 25: Crazy with a Side of Lucid Task*
*DEILD*

Category - _Random_


I stabilized the dream and saw I was in a large lobby with marble floors. There were couches and a fine persian rug. I could have been a nice hotel lobby. The actor, Josh Mostel (principal Anderson from "Billy Madison") was wearing a suit and standing in the middle of the lobby. I think he was a bellboy. 

My brother was also there and he took of sprinting through the lobby. Mostel yelled, "No running!" and began chasing after him in a hilarious waddle. I then lept into the air and flew toward the nearby hallway. Mostel shouted, "No flying in the lobby!" I then decided to have some fun with him. I started sweeping with a broom and Mostel yelled, "Hey, no sweeping the floor!" I then grabbed a teapot that was sitting on the coffee table. Mostel shouted, "No tea allowed!" He was pretty close to catching me now, so I launched a bookshelf at him with my mind and got him stuck between shelves. I then flew down the hallway. I saw my brother laying on his back in the hallway and he said, "Watch this!" He then sunk and passed his body through the ground tile and disappeared. He then reappeared and told me he hid inside the floor. I layed down and attempted this myself. My body began tingling and I passed through the floor. The floor above me was transparent and I saw Mostel walk over top of me. I then jumped up out of the floor and Mostel turned toward me and said, "No jumping out of the floor!" I leaned my back against the nearest wall and succeeded in my attempt to pass through the wall. 

It worked! The room was like a small living room. I heard Mostel shout from the other room, "No becoming invisible in the lobby!" I then attempted to pass through the opposite wall of whence I came. It worked again and I now entered a backwards slide from the seated position. I slid backward through room after room after room. Each room became more and more trippy. I never spent more than about 5 seconds per room and each one was brightly colored. It was like an acid trip. One room had bright green ganja as the carpet, another was like a meadow with vultures eating a lion, another had a single rabbit and as I passed it was struck by lightning and turned into dust, another was underwater (which reminded me of the task of the month). I then slid out of the building and onto a beach. I stopped sliding as I approached the water. 

I stood up and looked around for some diving gear, so I could get the full experience. All I could find though was a pink mask/snorkle set. I put it on and dove into the water. The ocean floor was about 15 feet down. The ocean floor was littered with baseball sized, round, smooth, multi-colored stones (colored like fish tank pebbles). There were also a few hollow logs on the sea floor. Unfortunately, I looked out toward the deep ocean and saw the dark silhouette of something very large. I freaked out and swam back to the surface. I exploded out of the water and back on the beach. 

I saw a flock of seagulls pass overhead and i decided to fly with them. I took flight and joined their formation. I flew with them out over the sea and curiosity got the best of me, so I grabbed one of the seagulls out of the air. It pecked and struggled hard to get away as I just watched it in amazement. I let it go and hovered above the ocean for a while. Not sure if my dive would count, I turned and looked for a plane, so I could go sky diving instead. I saw a plane in the distance, but as I flew toward it, it transformed into a jet ski. The colors were the exact same (white with a red stripe), but it had changed form. 

I flew above the guy riding on it and jolted into a super human burst of speed and grabbed the guy and tossed him out into the ocean. I then took another super human burst and landed on the jet ski. A controller suddenly appeared in my hand. It had only a few buttons. One of the buttons said, "Change Form." I changed it a few times until I found a helicopter. I pushed the button and the jet ski turned into a remote control toy helicopter. 

I grabbed the belt that was hanging down from it and flew over the sand. I began to ascend. The belt I was hanging onto was apparently retractable. The belt kept pulling further and further out as the helicopter gained altitude. Essentially, I was staying in the same spot as the copter climbe. It kept running into trouble though. Powerlines and ceiling kept appearing out of nowhere and hindered its progress. I finally gave up with this and the scene changed. 

I was in a barn and I decided I would just fly high into the sky and dive. I took a leap and tried to bust through the ceiling. I hit the ceiling and crashed into the attic, but fell back to the ground. I jumped many more times and all I managed to do was put alot of holes in the barn ceiling. Frustrated I accidentally woke myself up.

----------


## The_Lone_Deranger

I just did the cloud one! I just had several WILDs over the last 2-3 hours. I just woke up from the last one and am writing this here so I won't forget because I'm still tired and I'm going back to sleep after this (I should start a dream journal). This is the first time I have accomplished one of these monthly tasks; and actually there were a few other things that were firsts for me.

Here's some of what happened:

I kept waking up from these lucid dreams and they were all very vivid. In a few of them I lost my lucidity and drifted off into some normal, but exciting dreams. I kept waking up throughout the night and would think about them for a while. Then I would lie back down and sleep paralysis just kept hitting me each time I tried to go to sleep. I think it was after about 3 dreams that I was going into another WILD and I remembered about the tasks on this forum, but I couldn't remember the diving one. I thought the cloud one might be too difficult for me, but I tried it anyway. I started climbing my house and in the dream it was much taller and had more floors than real life. I got to the top finally and tried to imagine that I was way up in the sky. When I looked around I was, but all the clouds were still too high. I wasn't able to fly in the dream either. My brother appeared though with this pitcher looking thing and said he was going to help me. He started pouring this liquid over the edge and it formed into a little cloud below me. I jumped and landed on it and it was barely large enough to sit on, but I hung on and it started flying forward. After a while it started loosing altitude and I came to ground level and the cloud sort of landed while going down the slope of a steep hill. Now it was like a sled going down this hill and eventually I crashed into a bunch of trees at the bottom and woke up. It was a lot of fun though and a big step for me in my dream control.

Here are some of the other firsts for me:

In one dream I was successfully able to teleport with an intended destination in mind. I was even able to bring my brother along. I just sort of grabbed a hold of him and started spinning and away we went. I also have never had this many WILDs (especially such lengthy and vibrant ones) after being asleep for only around 2-3 hours outside of taking an afternoon nap. I was shocked when I finally looked at my clock and saw the time. One other thing that was a first for me was a very bizarre colored dream. I've always had dreams in color (that I can recall), but one of them today was in black and white except for these vines that grow around here and any leaves on bushes and trees. They were all a weird, unnatural-looking, lime green color. The grass was black and white though.

Anyway, I'm pretty excited about my accomplishments and now I need to go back to sleep. Like I mentioned I've only been asleep a few hours and I've woken up several times throughout so I'm pretty tired. Hopefully I'll have another dream or two, but if not I'm pretty satisfied with today's dreams.

----------


## Ivi942

Sounds interesting! :3
I definitely have to try those  ::D:  Although I've never dived before in my dreams... Or have been at least above the clouds ^^'
I hope I'm gonna be Lucid soon enough to complete it! XD (I've been on a dryspell lately >_>)

----------


## John11

Was mine overlooked?  I don't seem to have wings anymore.

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...80&postcount=4

----------


## panta-rei

I think ninja is still working on the new set of wings. 

Things should right themselves in a little bit.

Also, I put spoilers around ninja's dream... Seemed a bit... Raunchy.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

I became lucid twice this morning!  I also had an almost lucid.  I asked my mom if I was dreaming, and she said no for some reason.  I felt like a fool and beleived her :tongue2: 

Anyway, one of the times this morning, I tried the cloud one.  Before I went outside, I noticed that it was very cloudy.  So, before I went outside, I thought of it being sunny with less clouds.  But it didn't work.  But it's all good because once I was outside, I said out loud that I wanted less clouds.  Heard that was a good technique, and it worked! ::banana::  This was the first time in a LD that I changed something in the scenery.  Now I know the techniques. ::D:  The clouds were nice and low, so it wouldn't freak me out to fly up to them. ::D:  

I put my arm up and shot up to the nearest cloud.  I went right though one.  I took some of the cloud in my hand, and it felt like dust. :tongue2:

----------


## Shift

> She was amazingly flexible and spread her legs into a split.  I took myself out of my pants and she started to suck on it and lick it.







> I have no problem with you guys having an informal dark tasks, but there is no way that this will become an official part of DV.  By nature, the tasks are to be PG, they always have been.  Seeker made it that way when he started them, Clairity kept it that way when she chose the task, and I intend to keep it that way too.  Sorry guys



 :Uhm:

----------


## TunaSammich

ALMOST HAD IT. I had a lucid today where I flew with the assistance of a DC (I can't do it very well myself) and remembered the cloud task. I went up but the clouds didn't get any closer, and unfortunately the clouds wouldn't get any closer and so I was saaaaaaaaaad.

----------


## Shift

You have to let it all go, TunaSammich(mmmm): fear, doubt, disbelief.

----------


## TunaSammich

> You have to let it all go, TunaSammich(mmmm): fear, doubt, disbelief.



I don't have fear, but I guess I just doubt myself. The closest I got to flying was my most recent LD, where I took a "flying pill" but I couldn't steer. It resulted in a crash and I woke up.

----------


## legonut4

wooot i did the diving task


it started with a few of my friends and I escaping from a hospital. 
after that i flew a little and went up still flying. I went through space and entered water above space. a few of my friends were playing baseball and the ball just floated. Then i woke up.  ::D:

----------


## lucidreamsavy

I did it!!!  I did the cloud one!!!

It was a WILD.  I was in some building with my sis and old neighbor, my sister's friend.  I was just like, "okay, don't forget that WE'RE dreaming".  "Let's just play around a bit first" (I don't get this part either) "then we'll be able to do the fun stuff."

All of a sudden we were outside and it was really cloudy.  I was just like "watch how it's done".  "When I open my eyes, clouds will be gone" (well I meant less clouds).  And it worked!  I went up to the sky with one arm shot up.  When I was near a small cloud, to make sure that I'd be able to ride it this time, I said "this will work".  And it did.  I held the cloud and it started to carry me.  My sis and her friend were flying slightly in front of me.  I was like "woo-hoo" and I woke up.  I even felt the breeze!

----------


## pllplp

So I say I did both tasks  :boogie:  . This was a really long lucid dream for me.

 I started out lucid in my room and left my room. I was repeating to myself "i am lucid dreaming i am lucid dreaming" i floated down stairs and stoped and tried to stabalize a little. i decided that i was going to try and open the door into a different scene. I wanted a sort of beach and ocean. Then I opened the door and it was a paradise right at the end of my driveway. So i flew up  i dive into the water and i did but it transformed into the street only slightly flooded.
So i went looking behind some houses and hoping to find a beach or a pool, I found a scummy pool but said that i know this is only a dream but i am not swimming in that.
The scene changed and I was on a plane still lucid. talking to some dream character that keept talking about "Rule 9" so I asked what she was talking about and she pulled out some paper and said i was going to make and agreement with her. I asked to see it and know the rules and she said i couldn't read it she had to show me. Including how i could hurt her. then she started talking about something else and i got bored and said plz show me how to hurt you "Rule 1". then she was explaing about how if i removed easter eggs from vents they would suck people into them. Then i did it. and she got stuck to the floor. then she started talking again and i was eating and sorta listening then it hit me *I should do the task of the month* fly a cloud. So i start yelling out "come to me flying nimbus" what i had thought when i first heard the task (flying nimbus is a flying cloud from anime Dragon Ball) nothing happened so i open the door to the plane which was over water but now really close the ground. I thought well i can still dive off of this  So i dived off and fell a little until i hit the ground with my head. Then i went on calling out for flying nimbus. Eventually Goku showed up on the flying nimbus and i asked if i could fly it then  I jumped on behind him and flew for a little bit then i asked since he could fly if i could just have the nimbus. He started some story about how he was over 2000 years old and i talked to him about some stuff until my dream ended.


So i did them both now gimme all my cool Task of the month club goodies.

----------


## TunaSammich

I did the advanced task of the month!

Here's the dream!

    So, I'm in a building currently under construction with 3 friends, the one which we sneaked onto the roof of the previous day. One of my friends says "I bet if you jump out that window you could fly" and I think to myself 'What the F---?' So I did the nose RC and remembered that this is the building we sneaked onto yesterday, and so this must have been a dream, as I also had no memory of going up this second time.

(Lucidity Begins Here)
   I dived toward the window and flew straight through, over the suburbs in the general area. It was surreal, this was also the first time I have achieved controlled flight by myself in a lucid!  :boogie:  I saw clouds and remembered the lucid task of the month, so I flew up towards them, and I had the same problem as last time, they wouldn't get any closer. So I summoned a flying motorcycle, and they still, stayed glued in the sky like how they seem in real life, only slightly shifting. 

    I remembered what Shift wrote (Thanks!  ::bowdown:: ) "You have to let it all go, TunaSammich(mmmm): fear, doubt, disbelief." So I told myself I could do anything, it was a dream. This time, as I accelerated my flying motorcycle, the cloud grew nearer and nearer! Eventually I was directly beneath it, and flew through the bottom onto the top. The motorcycle sank halfway in, it's a shame I didn't decide to feel the cloud. It wasn't going very fast, and as I admired the view, I noticed a not-so-close friend of mine on a motorcycle of his own! Very similar to mine, but not flying. I rode my flying motorcycle off the cloud and towards him, and I went into 3rd person. Eventually I willed myself back into a 1st person perspective, but the dream began to fade. Suddenly, it was the "blurry dream blackness" and I felt my bed. I thought to my self "No way it can be over" and did another nose RC (This one works best for me)

   I could still breathe, and therefore was still dreaming, and attempted to manually render a dream scene. It was very clumsy, but I was back on my motorcycle amidst a massive field with a highway running through it, going towards a city which was still popping into view. I did a nose RC out of habit of seeing this weird stuff happening, and everything became even more crystal clear. The buildings in the distance were no longer obscured by fog, and they were incredibly clear, like I was right beside them. I could see every detail, very vivid. I felt everything, my "butt" on the seat, my "eyes" being open. Everything. It was so surreal, and as I revved the accelerator to my fly-bike, everything began to fade to blackness. My dream was over.

FUN!  ::D:

----------


## Shift

Yeaaaaa Matrix quotes ftw  ::tongue::  Now, try to keep that mindframe and if you do, every single lucid will have 100% control!  :boogie:

----------


## TunaSammich

> Yeaaaaa Matrix quotes ftw  Now, try to keep that mindframe and if you do, every single lucid will have 100% control!



That's where I recognized it from.  :tongue2:

----------


## Esther

I tried but all that happened was that as soon as i put my feet on the cloud i fell right trought it and ifell on a giant teaacup filled with salty water...WEIRD.
I shall try again now, im about to go to bed, as im writing this, its 11:17.  :smiley:

----------


## TunaSammich

I has no wings! D:

----------


## panta-rei

Yea... ninja still hasn't made any yet...

----------


## TunaSammich

Yeah, look at the front of htis page! D: I see wings with cloud nd wings with diving board! Do I have to do 2 in a row or something?

----------


## BigFan

> Yeah, look at the front of htis page! D: I see wings with cloud nd wings with diving board! Do I have to do 2 in a row or something?



huh? one is for the advanced task(cloud one if I'm not mistaken) and the other for the diving one. If you did both, I think you would get the advanced task wings  :tongue2:

----------


## TunaSammich

I have to do both of them to get the advanced wings?





> Whoever completes *either* of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:



I guess not...


Ehhh... I'll just be patient. Hopefully I get to see what's going on in the cool kids section of the forum sometime soon.

----------


## BigFan

> I have to do both of them to get the advanced wings?



no, I meant IF you did both, they will give you the advanced one, otherwise, you get the wings for whatever you did  :smiley:

----------


## no-Name

No, dammit. :\

If you do the advanced task, you get the advanced wings. Ninja just hasn't gotten around to asigning you your wings yet. 

Eventually...

----------


## BigFan

> No, dammit. :\
> 
> If you do the advanced task, you get the advanced wings. Ninja just hasn't gotten around to asigning you your wings yet. 
> 
> Eventually...



Not sure if that was for me or TunaSammich, but what I was telling him is that if you did both tasks, I'm assuming you get the advanced task one(cloud one), otherwise, if you did only one, you get the wings for that task  :smiley:

----------


## CRAZY BONE

Last night I did the "Ride a cloud" task:

I became lucid when I was walking down the street to my friend's house. I remembered the LD task to ride a cloud then, so I looked up to find a nice small cloud. All the clouds were really big and broken up, so I just summoned a little small yellowish cloud (like the flying nimbus). I layed on my stomache with my feet hanging off the edge a little, and I then shot straight ahead really fast and started to climb. Petty soon I was really high up and the cars looked like little toys. The sky was bright blue, and there was not a cloud in the sky anymore. I could feel the wind as I picked up speed. I nosedived and made a hard turn to the right as I held on. I could feel the cloud starting to disspate and I started to sink into it. So I straightened out and just hovered in the air, moving forward really slowly as I began to repair the cloud by creating some fluff from my hands and sticking it onto the cloud. I flew around for a while longer doing some loops and barrel rolls, then I got tired of it and decided to go do something else. 

So that's about it for the cloud riding part of the dream  :smiley:

----------


## The_Lone_Deranger

I already did the cloud task exactly one week ago, but today I had another lucid dream and I did the diving task for the fun of it and thought I should share it. I had the dream during a nap today and at some point I became lucid; although I can't remember when that quite happened. It was a DILD and those are still a tricky thing for me and they feel very different than a WILD (at least mine seem different).

The part of the dream I remember was I was in this place with really thick bushes, kind of like manzanita bushes except they didn't have any leaves. I was walking through these trails through the brush and came to this area where on both sides of the trail where these dirt and rock faces, kind of like a small canyon. After walking through that I came to this hole in the ground. The hole had something like roots lining the inside and the hole was really deep, like a hundred feet deep or something. I started climbing the roots and I think it was at this point that I became lucid or at least shortly after.

Now I was lucid and at the bottom of the hole. The walls where made of dark gray stone and there was a large pool of water. The water was a beautiful light blue color and the bottom was all sandy. I remembered the diving task and I figured this would be a good dream to dive in so I dove into the water. I spent a long time swimming and breathing under the water. It was so much fun. I could hear the water splashing and it felt so real.

At some point I woke up which was annoying, but I just kept my eyes closed and tried to imagine myself swimming in the water. After a minute or so sleep paralysis started and I found myself back in the water. I swam some more, but this time I wasn't in the cavern/grotto thing. I was in a creek or river outside in the middle of these green grassy hills. The water still had the beautiful blue hue to it. After swimming some more I went out and walked into this building that must have been close by. The interior was like an office setting with cubicles, computers, and other stuff, but there were no people around. Then I had this desire to find a mirror and look into it. The reason is that I've had this fear of mirrors in dreams because in one lucid dream I looked into a mirror and the image was really distorted and it frightened me. I was feeling good though after the swim and felt more at peace so I decided to face my fear. I tried to make a mirror appear, but that didn't work. Then I saw a metal cabinet thing and just imagined that one would be on in the inside. I opened the door and sure enough a mirror was in there so I looked into it. The image was distorted, but it was more fun than scary. I spent some time looking into the mirror and was amazed at the details of the image of myself even though it was distorted. After that I woke up to some loud noise outside, but I had a lot of fun with the dream.

----------


## BigFan

> I already did the cloud task exactly one week ago, but today I had another lucid dream and I did the diving task for the fun of it and thought I should share it. I had the dream during a nap today and at some point I became lucid; although I can't remember when that quite happened. It was a DILD and those are still a tricky thing for me and they feel very different than a WILD (at least mine seem different).
> 
> The part of the dream I remember was I was in this place with really thick bushes, kind of like manzanita bushes except they didn't have any leaves. I was walking through these trails through the brush and came to this area where on both sides of the trail where these dirt and rock faces, kind of like a small canyon. After walking through that I came to this hole in the ground. The hole had something like roots lining the inside and the hole was really deep, like a hundred feet deep or something. I started climbing the roots and I think it was at this point that I became lucid or at least shortly after.
> 
> Now I was lucid and at the bottom of the hole. The walls where made of dark gray stone and there was a large pool of water. The water was a beautiful light blue color and the bottom was all sandy. I remembered the diving task and I figured this would be a good dream to dive in so I dove into the water. I spent a long time swimming and breathing under the water. It was so much fun. I could hear the water splashing and it felt so real.
> 
> At some point I woke up which was annoying, but I just kept my eyes closed and tried to imagine myself swimming in the water. After a minute or so sleep paralysis started and I found myself back in the water. I swam some more, but this time I wasn't in the cavern/grotto thing. I was in a creek or river outside in the middle of these green grassy hills. The water still had the beautiful blue hue to it. After swimming some more I went out and walked into this building that must have been close by. The interior was like an office setting with cubicles, computers, and other stuff, but there were no people around. Then I had this desire to find a mirror and look into it. The reason is that I've had this fear of mirrors in dreams because in one lucid dream I looked into a mirror and the image was really distorted and it frightened me. I was feeling good though after the swim and felt more at peace so I decided to face my fear. I tried to make a mirror appear, but that didn't work. Then I saw a metal cabinet thing and just imagined that one would be on in the inside. I opened the door and sure enough a mirror was in there so I looked into it. The image was distorted, but it was more fun than scary. I spent some time looking into the mirror and was amazed at the details of the image of myself even though it was distorted. After that I woke up to some loud noise outside, but I had a lot of fun with the dream.



Nice dream  :smiley:

----------


## The_Lone_Deranger

> Nice dream



Thanks!  :smiley:  It was definitely one of my favorite lucid dreams and was probably one of the most vivid DILDs I've ever had.

----------


## Robot_Butler

This diving task is definitely on my mind.  Last night, I had two dreams about swimming.

In the first, I was at a pool party with a bunch of college-age kids I've never met before.  

In the second, I was swimming in the ocean in Santa Cruz with my brother.  I remember thinking to myself, "Was that pool party from earlier today?  Was that in Santa Cruz also?  Did I drive home first, then drive back here? I wonder if I'm going to get sunburned from this long day in the sun."

----------


## pllplp

Where are my prizes?

----------


## Caradon

Basic Lucid task completed

I woke up from this one after about an hour and a half of sleeping. That's all I slept last night, and I recalled  other dreams too. I had better recall in that hour and a half than I did in the seven hours of the night before. That's because I had a good nap in earlier in the afternoon. 

Going to skip over some of the beginning stuff. There was stuff about me having an apartment, and sharing it with some other college kids. In the dream, I'm a kid in college. And the apartment is like a dorm room or something. One thing leads to another, and eventually there is a group of us out on the street walking, doing I don't know what. It's outside the college, and there are lots of people around.

Somewhere along the line, I find this long wooden pole. It's a little longer than I am tall. And I'm about six three. The pole isn't very wide around. It actually reminds me of the pole in my closet for hanging coats on, only longer. I decide I'm going to use this to pole vault along. And I also think about how if I was in a dream, doing this could easily get me Lucid. 

I take a couple of running steps and vault off of this sloping grassy hill, trying to get as high as I can. Suddenly I'm airborne, and floating higher. Instantly Lucidity washes over me. 

I say to some my friends, "Hey, this is a dream! Look at me, I'm flying!"
I kind of float along, not all that high in the air. It's like gravity is gone. I'm not even really trying to fly. I'm still carrying my long pole. One of the other guys has a long pole as well, and he decides to take a whack at me with it. It's kind of a playful friendly attack. He isn't really trying to cause me harm. Still floating, I use my pole like a staff, and easily block.  We have this little battle, and  I think it's cool how I can wield this staff like a pro. I know exactly how to spin it, and swing it just right, to block every strike that comes at me. It's kind of fun.

After a little bit of this I lose interest, and kind of drift away and land. There are many pretty college girls around, and I am unable to completely resist the urge to play with one a little. There is one standing on the side of the street, facing away from me. I walk up behind her, and slide my right hand around her waist. Then move it upwards, until I feel the pleasant softness of her breast beneath my hand. Then I nibble on the side of her neck just a little. Then I back off, not wanting to push my luck. I don't want to lose the dream, and this kind of thing always causes me to wake up.

I do something here, I can't remember what exactly. There is a slight gap in my memory. But then I'm on a street, and it feels as if  I've been in this dream for a while now, and I think it's pretty cool. Then I think, Hmm, what to do now. I now remember the Lucid task of the month. I didn't really set the intention to do the task before hand. But I remembered reading it, and thinking I would do it if I got the chance.  The one I think of, is to go diving. This is something I've wanted to do anyway.

I take a quick look around and I can see the ocean not far off. Did I just inadvertently summon the ocean? I don't know, but I don't remember seeing it before. I make my way there. I make my way there, and the water is rough. there are lots of waves crashing to shore. Wow, I think. This is those most realistic looking water. I can hardly wait to dive in. But suddenly the ocean waves are rushing at me fast. I'm hit by the water with force. And it's more like a rushing white water river now. I get completely submerged and I can't see a thing, because the water is all white and bubbly. I start to feel like I'm suffocating, but then remember I can breath water. I take a deep breath, and I can breath easy. I get water in my mouth and I'm amazed that it tastes as salty as the real ocean.

But then suddenly the raging torrent is gone, and I'm left sitting on dry ground. The rest of the ocean is just a few feet from me, and it's just a flat calm now. I walk up to it, and the water is clear. I dive back in, and swim beneath the surface. I take a deep breath through my nose, and I can actually feel the water burn the inside of my nose a little. I know that I don't have to feel that, and it goes away. 

I swim to the bottom. It isn't all that deep. the first thing I notice is brown leaves rolling across the ocean floor. It's kind of odd. But then I see these long, weird looking fish swimming near me. I try to touch one of them but they are just out of reach, and I can't get close enough.

But then I'm startled by the next thing I see. It's I big male lion walking along the bottom of the ocean floor! And it's coming towards me. After my initial surprise I think it's pretty cool. I swim up to it and start to pet it. The lion rolls over onto it's back, and I scratch it's belly. I then turn and go to find something else. I notice the lion is following me now. But then I wake. I think my alarm clock went off just then, I'm not sure though.

----------


## Hukif

Advanced task:

FA, go out of bed and RC, goes outside to finish with this of the dragon, of course, instead of going to look for it, I was waiting for it to come back and then teach it not to nearly hurt my ducks because they are sacred! Or holy, or evil or whatever, didnt have to wait for that long, the dragon passed again and nearly killed them this time so teleported to where it was flying and kicked him, the one who was protecting the egg was no longer there but the fire cloud was, so went and had to ride it a little, was just going in circles though and after some time the cloud dissolved and I fell now I had nothing else to do, funny thing is, even though it was made of fire, I never got burnt by it.

Who would say I would come to do it while trying to stay away from it lol

----------


## Robot_Butler

> But then I'm startled by the next thing I see. It's I big male lion walking along the bottom of the ocean floor!



Whoa  ::shock::  I wasn't expecting that.  That sounds like an amazing scene.  Was his mane all swirly with the ocean currents?  In my imagination, it looks freaking awesome  ::D:

----------


## BigFan

> But then I'm startled by the next thing I see. It's I big male lion walking along the bottom of the ocean floor! And it's coming towards me.



wow, that would be awesome to see. I mean I can imagine the lion swimming and see its whole body move with the water, etc..... but it's not the same as seeing it  :tongue2:  I have to say though that I would be scared until I remembered that it's a LD in which case I'll just make it disappear, make it less scary(maybe shrink) or like you pet it  ::D:

----------


## guitarboy

Mmm, I tried to ride a cloud, but it ended up being CluD. No joke. does it count?

----------


## ninja9578

Post it and I'll decide, that sounds funny  ::D:

----------


## guitarboy

Sure.
Jake CluD(taken from lucid journal)
I realized I was lucid, but I could not think of anything to do. I started flying, and landed on a large platue. I walked several miles, or what seemed like several miles. I saw a sign that said something like "DREAMVIEWS- FLY ON CLOUD" I remembered the task I read about the night before. I looked back at the sign, but it said something else. I looked at the sky, but did not see any clouds. I then looked back down and saw another person standing next to me. It triggered that it was ClouD*You know, how it doesn't nesacerily look like the person, but it triggers that it is* and asked him if he knew how to fly. He did not speak, but he babbed his head up and down. I asked him I could fly on him. He took my hand and we started flying. I noticed that  he had a blue glow around him *I have a theory about this-since he is a mod and whenever i see his name, it is blue, it registered in my dream. Although, it could have been because we were in the sky. I looked elsewhere and noticed we were in a desert. the sky was a reddish orange, there was no sun. ClouD then went back down. He set me on the floor and walked away.I started to chase after him, but I woke up.
I have loads of wierd dreams involving people from here and from LL. I guess it's since I associate Lucid Dreaming with these sites.

----------


## Caradon

> Whoa  I wasn't expecting that. That sounds like an amazing scene. Was his mane all swirly with the ocean currents? In my imagination, it looks freaking awesome



Yeah, it was quite a surprise to me too. Actually it was just like the lion was walking on dry land. It was weird, but it was pretty awsome. 





> wow, that would be awesome to see. I mean I can imagine the lion swimming and see its whole body move with the water, etc..... but it's not the same as seeing it  I have to say though that I would be scared until I remembered that it's a LD in which case I'll just make it disappear, make it less scary(maybe shrink) or like you pet it



 :smiley:  I always face scary things in my Lucids. Since I knew I was dreaming the lion wasn't scary to me at all. It seems lions and bears are always friendly when I'm Lucid. But when I'm not Lucid, They "Attack!"  ::lol::

----------


## ninja9578

> Sure.
> Jake CluD(taken from lucid journal)
> I realized I was lucid, but I could not think of anything to do. I started flying, and landed on a large platue. I walked several miles, or what seemed like several miles. I saw a sign that said something like "DREAMVIEWS- FLY ON CLOUD" I remembered the task I read about the night before. I looked back at the sign, but it said something else. I looked at the sky, but did not see any clouds. I then looked back down and saw another person standing next to me. It triggered that it was ClouD*You know, how it doesn't nesacerily look like the person, but it triggers that it is* and asked him if he knew how to fly. He did not speak, but he babbed his head up and down. I asked him I could fly on him. He took my hand and we started flying. I noticed that  he had a blue glow around him *I have a theory about this-since he is a mod and whenever i see his name, it is blue, it registered in my dream. Although, it could have been because we were in the sky. I looked elsewhere and noticed we were in a desert. the sky was a reddish orange, there was no sun. ClouD then went back down. He set me on the floor and walked away.I started to chase after him, but I woke up.
> I have loads of wierd dreams involving people from here and from LL. I guess it's since I associate Lucid Dreaming with these sites.



wtf, that is awesome  ::D:   Yeah, you'll get your wings soon  ::lmao::

----------


## KingYoshi

Well, I finished the cloud task. It turned out a bit different than I expected...


April 23, 2009
*Lucid Dream 37: Cloud Travel*
around 8:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Exploration_


I can't remember what I was doing before I came lucid. I became lucid in an unfamiliar building. I ran through the nearest wall and I ended up in a very similar looking room as before. I kept running through walls, but I just kept entering the same room. Finally, I saw a window in one of the walls, so I jumped out. It was dark outside, so I decided to try and brighten things up a bit. Unfortunately, I could only get half of the sky to turn to daylight. It was pretty cool looking. I remembered the task of the month, so I looked and saw some clouds in the daylight portion of the sky. 

I took flight and as I closed in on a cloud it slowly began moving away from me. Once I was within arms reach it took off and disappeared into the night portion of the sky. I attempted this a couple more times with the same resultss. I got a bit frustrated as I looked for more clouds. Suddenly many clouds appeared in the sky. Every few seconds one of the clouds would sweep across the ground and form into a cloud car and drive off. The cloud cars resembled many different makes of vehicles, but they were all white, soft, and pillowy. 

I was now in a large, relatively empty parking lot. I decided to try and hop on one of the cloud cars whenever it swept across the lot. I missed a few times and finally hopped in the bed of a cloud truck. Out of the corner of my eye, I saw a cloud shaped like a dodge viper (my favorite car). I jumped off the truck and flew toward the viper. It took off out of the parking lot and I followed it. We were now speeding down a city street. 

It turned down a different street and I quickly shifted my body weight and barely made the turn. I zoomed ahead kicked off of a nearby building to get an extra boost of speed, and landed on the cloud viper. I opened the door and the cloud began swerving violently, trying to knock me off. I barely held on and swung myself into the cloud viper. It instantly stopped and I had full control. 

The inside of the car was white leather and had small cloud symbols scattered throughout. The seat felt so soft, I could barley tell there was a seat at all. There was no steering wheel, so I controlled the car with my mind/thoughts. I wanted to break this baby open so I headed for a nearby straight stretch. There was thick congestion of cars just before the straight stretch. I decided to just ram into them. I punched the gas pedal (which was a struggle to reach sometimes, lol. It seemed like it kept changing distances from me). I rammed through the cars creating a large pile up. My cloud car just reformed and repaired itself as I turned onto the straight stretch. I punched the gas and began speeding down the straight stretch.

Somewhere along this straight stretch I lost my lucidity. I parked my cloud car in a nearby parking lot and as soon as I got out it evaporated into thin air. The next thing I remember is being naked and wrapping a blanket around myself. I then walked up to a group of people. I was outside in a different parking lot than before. I saw JT, Brian L, Rack, Chris R, Brandon and some other guys I didn't recognize. I bummed a cigarette off JT and then Me, JT, Chris, and Brian had a smoke. 

We were all talking when a cop walks up and tells us all to put our hands behind our heads. I said, "Umm, what exactly did we do?" He said, "Those three kids are underage and one of you gave them cigarettes." I said, "I didn't give them anything, I'm naked for gods sake!" I argued with him and he said I would still have to stop by the station for a statement. The dream then skipped ahead. 

I was in high school and I was returning from the principals office. I opened a door and broke the handle. I was trying to put the handle back together and fix the door, whenever a very hot teacher bent over in front of me. She was wearing a skirt and nothing else. I can't remember anything else.

----------


## Dairyman

I actually did complete the Diving Task, but I'm not sure if it counts. It happened when I had my first L.D and that happened a month ago. Does this count as a completed task?

EDIT:

I didn't dive from a diving board, if that matters. Plus it was in my home swimming pool and I did enter the water, but woke up just after entering the water.

----------


## ninja9578

You could dive off of anything, that's the fun of interpreting the task, some members sky-dived instead.  Post your dream  :smiley:

----------


## Dairyman

Ok.  :smiley: 





> I was in a tree at my house, looking at a nest with random letters written on top of it. Suddenly I know I'm dreaming and become lucid! Yes, I did it! Though I was teleported back to the dining room in my house. I felt a tingle of excitement run down my body as I walked outside to see if I could fly. I went near my swimming pool, lied down on my belly, and started floating instantly!
> 
> I wanted to see if I could breathe in the water. So I bent over, put my arms forward, touching each other (this is how I do it in real life in the Summer when it's scorching hot and need to cool down), jumped off and DIVED! And sure enough, I could breathe!
> 
> But, all that excitement, flying and swimming and forgetting to stabilize forces me to leave the dreamworld and enter the real world.

----------


## Dairyman

30th of April  ::damnit:: 

Still, on the brighter side, there will be a lucid task next month and maybe I could work on that.  :smiley:

----------


## TunaSammich

Can I at least see the cool hidden forums? I earned it! I don't care (so much) about the wings! I want to see what the pros are talking about.  :wink2:

----------


## panta-rei

Just want to say good job everyone who pulled it off, and good luck to those who didn't!

----------


## BigFan

> Can I at least see the cool hidden forums? I earned it! I don't care (so much) about the wings! I want to see what the pros are talking about.



Hidden forums? What are you talking about? Far as I know, those who completed the tasks get to discuss the next task of the month, but, that's it  :tongue2:

----------


## guitarboy

> Hidden forums? What are you talking about? Far as I know, those who completed the tasks get to discuss the next task of the month, but, that's it



Wrong...
We get a porn section.

----------


## TunaSammich

> Wrong...
> We get a porn section.



Ahaha. You know what I mean, I want in! 

Anyways, good night, and goodbye April task.  :Off to Bed:

----------

